# Your view on Gtechniq products.



## JThomson (Oct 6, 2014)

So, I'm fairly new to the whole detailing your car, I used to just used to clean, Polish and wax. Now I am becoming more savy about clay bars, sealants and so on. Now I have a relative who is crazy into this and my car has been completely revived mostly by Gtechniq products. I just wanted to get people's view on the Gtechniq products you have used, the one thing I'm still not 100% happy with is, I loved the silky wet look you got from a good wax of your car, the car has been waxed and a sealant over the top of that (Gtechniq C2 v3 ) but I feel like I haven't got that silky look that I love.

Any tips on if I could possibly wax over the sealant until I get the car how I want it and then just a quick spray with my C2 to protect my hard work.

Any advice is great.

J


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

It's always wax on sealant rather than sealant on wax

Sealants tend to be a more glassy finish than a wax

Personally I like that glass sharp look that c2v3 gives if it's not your bag stick to wax mate there's no point carrying on with a look you aren't happy with


----------



## JThomson (Oct 6, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> It's always wax on sealant rather than sealant on wax
> 
> Sealants tend to be a more glassy finish than a wax
> 
> Personally I like that glass sharp look that c2v3 gives if it's not your bag stick to wax mate there's no point carrying on with a look you aren't happy with


Thanks buddy. Going to have another go at it tomorrow. Get it how I like it.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

With the new age of sealants like reload and C2, they can be used as a top up over a wax base to improve water behaviour, but I wouldn't do it straight away. Let the wax do it's thing first then after a few weeks apply a top up. 

All GTechniq products I have used have all performed excellently, but you must pay attention to application and preparation to get the best out of them.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

But on top of a wax they don't ladt as long as on their own


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

With the newer versions of C2 and reload there is very little in it when used over a wax. They don't seem to have the same bonding issues as traditional sealants over waxes.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

I used the wheel sealant and its v good since Jan..and the window treatment is exc too..
I have sample of C2 v3 unused as i prefer wax, may try it on the older car soon fer winter..


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sealants always go on bare paint but C2 is the exception can be used as base layer or to top up on top of wax really veristile stuff.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Gtechniq products. C1, EXO, G1, G6, I1 are my favourites.


----------



## Faddio (Sep 11, 2014)

My bro swears by gtechniq products, no doubt they have very good protection properties. I personally cannot get away from a good ole polish, glaze and sealant/wax look. However my wheels have been coated with gtechniq as I've found it to be better than other wheel sealants out there. Everyone has there own preference in what they use specific products for, so just go with what you like in terms of the look you want to achieve!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

most things have been a ******* to apply in my experience

Not much lives up to the durability claims either ie g1 and i1 either

However g6 and c2v3 are both pretty good products


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm also a big fan of gtechniq stuff. I use it on no lot of customers cars when they want a little more than standard stuff. The only ones I haven't personally tried are c1 and exo because of the practicalities of being mobile and needed climate and humidity sensitive work areas.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I've used Gtechniq almost exclusively for three years. I've dabbled with others to see how they fare and to be honest there are some really good products out there but I've always gone back to and stayed with Gtechniq. The only thing I've used other brand for really is for de-tarring and fallout removal really so looking forward to seeing how the new lines fare when they are released.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> I'm a big fan of Gtechniq products. C1, EXO, G1, G6, I1 are my favourites.


Same here. Our black Abarth looks great as the day we bought it thanks to Gtechniq. Just need to find the time and space to do my Jag now.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Only used Panel Wipe and it's okay at what it does, this might be down to my application of the product in question.


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry to gatecrash a little here but i have Artdesicko i will using soon. Can i use a wax before applying this product then or does it have to apply to bare paint?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Probably worth asking in the ADS section, but typically no, you wouldn't apply anything before applying a coating as it needs to bond to the paint surface


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> Probably worth asking in the ADS section, but typically no, you wouldn't apply anything before applying a coating as it needs to bond to the paint surface


:lol: :lol: :lol:

The irony


----------



## JThomson (Oct 6, 2014)

So, today I applied my choice of wax (only one coat) and I'm happy with the results. I may do another coat in a few days incase I have missed any bits. Thanks for all your input guys!!!!


----------



## JThomson (Oct 6, 2014)

I think I have managed to attach a photo. Hopefully it has been attached successfully !!!


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's wax ontop of sealant ?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Gtech products rocks,i use them daily.


----------



## JThomson (Oct 6, 2014)

_Steven67 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's wax ontop of sealant ?


Well that is what I completed yesterday and I'm really happy woth the results.


----------

